# Taking target practice to the next level



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys! just finished this project this evening!

A couple of days ago a friend of mine gave me this broken in half drill
so i did a Greek "patenda" and brought it back to life and it couldn't serve me better with completing this project!










so i made myself a Can Launcher made from old shelves and pieces of wood laying around
It stands in a 45 degree position, easily foldable
Powered by Office rubber
For a trigger it has an old rusty plier and a clamp
and it is operated by foot so the hands are free to hold a slingshot










It is not made for power or accuracy but for training on instinctive aerial shooting
I had a few goes and managed to hit 3 in a row but then it got to dark outside
Ill try to make a video tomorrow, tutorial maybe.

Sorry about the bad pics i took them in a hurry and the lighting in the basement isn't good

Thanks, I hope you like it!


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here in the States they would call what you did ******* Engineering!!!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Not sure which I'm more impressed by - the drill or the launcher!

Both great idea's


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

nice. i like stuff like this. it makes the everyday shooting more intresting.

and i love "patenda"!

greetings geko


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would LOVE to see this in action since I'm not quite clear on how the mechanisim works but it's clearly a great idea.

Good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

genius my friend!!!!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like to see a video on this one. Are these two separate things or are they both tied into each other?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great can launching gizmo to me! Want to see the video ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a really smart idea and quite useful, when i do aerial shooting it is always awkward to chuck the can high enough so that you can get steadied and then get a good shot of.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

just like your shooters very sweeet :twocents: :thumbsup:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!

It hasn't stopped raining today so ill make a vid as soon as possible

@m_j The pliers hold a knot that is attached to the rubber and the clamp prevents it from releasing until it is pulled off with a string that is attached to it.

@rapidray They are two separate things but i couldn't complete this project because i didn't have a drill put my "patenda" solved this!

@Berkshire The same thing with me so that got me thinking

Cheers

Saderath


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Update

Here is the video
Thanks for watching


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video! Looks like a lot of fun. I will have to make one of these.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

aahhhhh, thats working nice.

now i know what to build next.

thank you for taking the time making the video.

geko


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW!!

Fantastic concept and execution :bouncy:


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Hail Saderath! The Greek god of awesome.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys it is really fun to use!


----------

